# make modules_install error

## badgers

I get the following at during make modules_inst

myth_hostname linux-2.6.13-gentoo # make modules_install

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/loop.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/pktcdvd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/adm1021.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/adm1025.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/adm1026.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/adm1031.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/adm9240.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/asb100.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/atxp1.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/ds1621.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/fscher.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/fscpos.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/gl518sm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/gl520sm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/it87.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm63.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm75.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm77.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm78.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm80.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm83.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm85.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm87.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm90.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/lm92.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/max1619.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/pc87360.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/sis5595.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/smsc47b397.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/via686a.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/w83781d.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/w83l785ts.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pca.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pcf.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i801.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i810.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isa.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-stub.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/ds1337.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/ds1374.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/max6875.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/pca9539.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8574.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8591.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/rtc8564.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/i2c-sensor.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/gameport/ns558.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/a3d.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/adi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/analog.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/cobra.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/db9.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/gf2k.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/grip.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/grip_mp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/guillemot.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/iforce/iforce.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/interact.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/joydump.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/magellan.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/sidewinder.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/spaceball.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/spaceorb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/stinger.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/tmdc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/turbografx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/twidjoy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/joystick/warrior.ko

  INSTALL drivers/md/md-mod.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/radio/radio-gemtek-pci.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/radio/radio-maestro.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/radio/radio-maxiradio.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-blackbird.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8800.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8802.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/tda9887.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/tuner.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_bus.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/e100.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/eepro100.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/ali-ircc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/donauboe.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/irtty-sir.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/sir-dev.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/smsc-ircc2.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/stir4200.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/via-ircc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/vlsi_ir.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/irda/w83977af_ir.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/cfbfillrect.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/cfbimgblt.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/riva/rivafb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/softcursor.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/vgastate.ko

  INSTALL fs/jfs/jfs.ko

  INSTALL fs/xfs/xfs.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-bt87x.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.13-gentoo; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/misc/lirc_dev.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_device_add

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/misc/lirc_dev.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_destroy

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/misc/lirc_dev.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_device_remove

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/misc/lirc_dev.ko needs unknown symbol class_simple_create

myth_hostname linux-2.6.13-gentoo #

I think this is what is killing my lirc_i2c from loading.

myth_hostname linux-2.6.13-gentoo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ivtv_fb                30780  0

msp3400                26768  0

saa7127                11828  0

saa7115                11212  0

tuner                  36776  0

tveeprom               10252  0

ivtv                  817828  1 ivtv_fb

rt2500                176324  1

myth_hostname linux-2.6.13-gentoo # modprobe lirc_i2c

WARNING: Error inserting lirc_dev (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/misc/lirc_dev.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting lirc_i2c (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/misc/lirc_i2c.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

myth_hostname linux-2.6.13-gentoo #

what am I doing wrong? is lirc broken in 2.6.13?

thanks for your time and have a good day

----------

## badgers

is there a different kernel I should be using for lirc to work?

I am setting up a hauppauge pvr-350 and I am using this to make the remote work.

any help is appreciated.

----------

## sandcrawler

If you've updated the kernel since you last emerge lirc you probably just need to emerge lirc again before making and installing the modules.

----------

## badgers

no this is the first and only kernel on this box.

This was a fresh install on the hard drive.

I did reemerge lirc just now after tweaking the make.conf option for LIRC

thanks for posting, I really appreciate you taking the time to help.

----------

## sandcrawler

No problem, hope everything worked out.

----------

## overkll

badgers,

I had the same problem.  Looks like the i2c code has changed in the 2.6.13 kernel series.  I unmasked lirc-0.7.2 and emerged it.  That took care of the problem.

----------

